

Picture Pitcher – Making Your Pictures Greater Than Greater - morocklo
http://picturepitcher.me/

======
lgsilver
Great work on this. I've been looking for a way to add more pictures to my
pictures for a while now, and this is awesome. A couple thoughts.

1.) Would it be possible to lessen the picturfication of pictures? I've found
that some of my pictures are overly exciting, and I'd really like to remove
the energy and interestingness in them 2.) You mention a mini fridge in your
video. It might be a worthwhile to consider purchasing an extremely cheap
full-sized fridge instead. It'll hold more PBR's and can be used to store
magazines when unplugged 3.) Will the wolves and sombreros used in the
pictures be native / culturally appropriate to the habitat in which they're
depicted? I'm concerned that my pictures might display wolves and sombreros
that don't accurately represent their cultural heritage or ecological
surroundings.

You've probably already answered these in an FAQ somewhere. Just thought I'd
ask.

